# Partikelmix selber zusammenstellen



## mlkteam (10. Januar 2009)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

wollte mir zur kommende Session einen Partikelmix selber zusammen mischen..Früher hab ich den immer selber gekauft und war auch recht zufrieden damit..Wollte nun selber mal einen eigenen Mix zusammen stellen aus Mais,Tigernüssen,Kichererbsen und Hanf..Wie würdet Ihr das Verhätnis wählen? Also wie viel % von jeden Partikel in dem Mix ?? Ich dachte so an 40 % Mais dann 30 % Tigernüsse, 20 % Kichererbsen und 10 % Hanf..

WIe seht Ihr das ? Habt Ihr schonmal einen Mix selber zusammen gestellt?

Gruß

Manuel


----------



## schnupp (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Partikelmix selber zusammenstellen*

Hi,
würde wesentlich mehr Hanf füttern.
Bei der grossen Menge an Tigernüssen musst du auch den Preis überdenken.

Mais läuft zu Beginn meist gut,bringt aber nach kurzer Zeit meist einen Einbruch (meine Erfahrung)

Ich füttere hauptsächlich Hanf, Maples und Pellets dazu kommen dann kleine Mengen Kichererbsen, Boilies oder Erdnüsse.

Gruss

Chris


----------



## tarpoon (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Partikelmix selber zusammenstellen*

ehrlich gesagt ist es echt egal. alles läuft meist auch solo ohne probleme. ich würde so mischen.
40% mais
30% hanf
10% tigers
10% kichererbsen
10% erdnüsse


----------



## daKopfi (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Partikelmix selber zusammenstellen*

ja im prinzip ist es egal wie du mischt.

aber so ein richtig geil angemachter partikelmix rockt einfach überall


----------



## mlkteam (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Partikelmix selber zusammenstellen*

hey,

wir haben einmal einen Partikelmix gefüttert, den wir nach dem abkochen ca. 2-3 Tage stehen lassen haben und dann haben wir den gefüttert..Die Karpfen waren wie bekloppt darauf..das ging da ab, wie in einer Karpfenzucht..die karpfen alle voll am springen und hatten gute runs..

gruß

 manu


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Partikelmix selber zusammenstellen*

Egal ist es nicht! Willst du die Fische sättigen oder locken und am Platz halten?

Ich möchte bei uns am See die Fische in Fresslaune bringen und verteile viele Partikel in einem Verhältniss das nicht so sehr sättigt! Darauf liegen dann 10 leckere Boilies ...

Mein Mix sieht so aus (variert immer um ein paar % )

60% Hanf
30% Mais
10% Tigernüsse

Mit deinen Partikeln würde ich es so machen:


50% Hanf
30% Mais
10% Kichererbsen
10% Tigernüsse


----------



## gringo92 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Partikelmix selber zusammenstellen*

ich würde noch weizen füttern


----------



## mlkteam (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Partikelmix selber zusammenstellen*

@ Marvin

Ich möchte das die Fische aufm Futterplatz bleiben und nicht durch meinen Partikelmix gesättigt werden, sollen schließlich an meine Hakenköder beißen und nicht schon vorher satt sein  Dein Mix sieht schon ganz gut aus .. 

gruß

Manuel


----------



## gringo92 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Partikelmix selber zusammenstellen*



mlkteam schrieb:


> @ Marvin
> 
> Ich möchte das die Fische aufm Futterplatz bleiben und nicht durch meinen Partikelmix gesättigt werden, sollen schließlich an meine Hakenköder beißen und nicht schon vorher satt sein  Dein Mix sieht schon ganz gut aus ..
> 
> ...



dann hätte ich so um die 40%hanf gefüttert 
tigers dosiere ich immer recht gering 10 %
kichererbsen 20%
Lupinen 10%
Mais 30%


----------



## tarpoon (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Partikelmix selber zusammenstellen*

hanf hat auf grund des hohen oelgehalts allerdings einen recht hohen nährwert...


----------



## gringo92 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Partikelmix selber zusammenstellen*

hält aber die fische sehr lange am platz ,und ist soweit ich weiß sehr gut verdaulich.


----------



## fishingexpert87 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Partikelmix selber zusammenstellen*

kartoffeln habt ihr vergessen die bleiben dann für die dicken liegen


----------



## tarpoon (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Partikelmix selber zusammenstellen*

kartoffeln sind doch total retro)


----------



## gringo92 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Partikelmix selber zusammenstellen*



oldschool ftw.

ich fütter auch ab und zu kartoffeln aber eigentlich nur wenn wir noch welche von der letzten mahlzeit übrig hatten .


----------



## marcus7 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Partikelmix selber zusammenstellen*

hi
apropos kartoffeln:

hab mir auch mal den Spaß gemacht  und diverse partikel (hanf, mais, tigers)und Boilies zusammen mit gekochten Kartoffeln (hatte mein Vater ausm Garten übrig) auf ein Plateau weit draußen in einem See gefüttert.

Das Plateau lag recht flach ca 2m so konnte ich vom Boot den grund sauber erkennen und siehe da am nächsten Tag war alles abgeräumt bis auf die Kartoffeln|rolleyes


----------



## fishingexpert87 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Partikelmix selber zusammenstellen*

hmm... naja nach den ersten mal kann schon mal was liegen bleiben... die anderen partikel fressen ja rotfedern und brassen bis auf die tigers die bleiben meinstens für die carps...also schöne kartoffel kommt immer in mein mix


----------



## mlkteam (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Partikelmix selber zusammenstellen*

hey,

ich weiß auf jden fall das bei mir in den Mix keine Kartoffeln reinkommen  

gruß

MAnuel


----------

